# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Przegotowana woda z kranu czy jest zdatna do picia?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy woda z kranu przegotowana jest zdatna do picia? Słyszałem różne opinie pozytywne i negatywne, że już sam nie wiem. Piję ją od kilku miesięcy i nic mi się nie dzieje, tym sposobem zaoszczędzam pieniądze oraz nie muszę chodzić ciągle do sklepu, bo woda u mnie idzie jak woda. Co o tym sądzicie? Słyszałem też o jakiś kamieniach, trochę się boję żeby coś tam na nerkach nie było, przegotowanie wody zabija bakterie ale co z tymi kamieniami?

----------


## justynas

Wbrew pozorom: to wszystko co zbiera się w czajniku i z czym z uporem maniaka walczymy jest zdrowe! I bardzo potrzebne, aby organizm prawidłowo funkcjonował. Nie warto przesadzać, nasz organizm naprawdę jest silny  :Smile:

----------


## Jacek Freigang

I ja uważam, że nie ma czego się bać. Kamienia nie zwalczasz gotując wody więc i w żaden inny sposób się go nie pozbędziesz. A skoro piłaś do tej pory gotowaną wodę z kamieniem i nic się nie działo, więc i tym razem nic nie powinno się dziać. Ja też piję wodę z kranu od lat i jest ok. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MajeczkaLysa

Ja od paru miesięcy używam dzbanka Brita, który filtruje wodę prosto z kranu. Także pije ją nawet bez przegotowywania. Ponoć w dużych miastach wodociągi dostarczają kranówkę zdatną do picia - pozostaje tylko pytanie jak na tą wodę wpływają rury po drodze i w samym budynku.. 
Jednak ja pije i obyło się bez przygód póki co  :Smile:  
Możesz też kupić ten dzbanek by zniwelować kamień w wodzie, ale podobno filtry eliminują też sporą liczbę minerałów - tu już musisz poczytać sobie w sieci więcej o tym.

----------


## fagot

To zależy od regionu, w którym mieszkasz. Kiedy byłam na wakacjach na Orawie, piliśmy wodę z krany bez gotowania, bo oni mieli przyłącz wody do górskiego źródła. Po prostu niegazowana mineralna z kranu leciała.-) Z kolei jak ktoś nowy przyjeżdża do Wrocławia, gdzie mieszkam, to zawsze ględzi, że woda nawet po przegotowaniu nie nadaje się do picia. Przez całe życie, a żyję trzydzieści parę lat pijam zwykłą przegotowaną kranówkę w herbacie, kawie, jako lemoniadę i wodę z sokiem i nigdy nic mi nie było. Nerki mam zdrowe. Spora część kamienia osadza się po prostu na czajniku (widać go, kiedy się go otworzy). Podobny efekt masz stosując filtry, więc jeśli nie wymieniasz filtru często, Twoja woda przepływa przez filtr, w którym nagromadził się kamień z kilku tygodni a nawet miesięcy i zamiast się oczyszczać, wypłukuje ten osad i staje się jeszcze bardziej zmineralizowana niż normalna, nalewana do codziennie płukanego czajnika. Myślę, że jeśli lekarz nie nałoży Ci jakichś szczególnych obostrzeń, to chyba nie ma co przesadzać.

----------


## katarzyna_k

Ja piję wodę z kranu przefiltrowaną w dzbanku z filtrem. Podobno ma takie same właściwości, co wody mineralne dostępne w butelkach.

----------


## Izabela S.

Woda z czajnika, woda przegotowana nadaje się jak najbardziej do picia :-)
W końcu chodzi o odpowiednie nawodnienie organizmu, prawda? Kamienie na nerkach powstają w wyniku nieprawidłowego wypajania,  czy picia dużych ilości kawy, mocnej herbaty, napojów typu cola. Powodują one odwodnienie organizmu, zagęszczając krew, zwiększając szansę na zakwaszenie, niedobory magnezu czy wapnia. Niedobory wapnia sprzyjają powstawaniu tzw. piasku na nerkach a w następstwie kamieni nerkowych.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Izabela S.

No i jeszcze co do wody mineralnej a filtrowanej, w zależności od rodzaju, jedne urządzenia filtrują bardziej inne mniej , dobre filtry potrafią dać wodę "wyczyszczoną" nie tylko z kamienia ale także ze składników mineralnych. Jeżeli Twoja dieta jest dobrze zbilansowana nie widzę potrzeby picia wody nawet  mineralnej. Plusem wód mineralnych jest wzbogacanie o składniki typu magnez i wapń, w sposób który można uzupełniać niedobory, a przecież tych składników najczęściej nam brakuje wyniku pospiechu jakim żyjemy;  jedzenie byle czego i w pośpiechu, stresu , dużych ilości wypijanych kaw itp.

----------


## Hepi24_pl

Przegotowana woda z kranu podobnie jak ta filtrowana,jest jak najbardziej zdatna do picia i możesz śmiało się na nią skusić. Ja bardzo często właśnie tak robię i wszystko jest w porządku.

----------


## Grisha

Pewnie, że taka woda nadaje się do picia. Ktoś, kto mówi, że nawet po przegotowaniu nie wolno pić wody z kranu, to albo nigdy nie widział naprawdę brudnej krakówki, albo sprzedaje filtry do wody  :Wink:

----------


## Tomasz Trawienny

Woda z kranu przegotowana lub nie przegotowana, ale przefiltrowana nawet jest zdrowsza niż ta ze sklepu w plastikowych butelkach. Plastik szkodzi zdrowiu.

----------


## mia.n

Jeśli nie lubisz kamienia w czajniku, to gotuj wodę w garnku i po problemie.

----------


## Tomasz Trawienny

Jeżeli filtrujesz wodę z kranu, potem wlewasz ją do czajnika, aby zagotować to kamień nie powstanie.

----------


## setka

A jak powstanie, to wylewaj wodę z dna czajnika a co jakiś czas gotuj wodę z kwaskiem cytrynowym (tę miksturę oczywiście wylewasz), żeby czajnik odkamienić.

----------


## nosleep

Nie piję wody z kranu. Kupię w butelkach 5l i taka gotuję.

----------


## Cynamonowa

A jaką wodę kupujesz? Bo wiesz... taka za 3zł za 5l to raczej nie jest lepsza od kranówki...
Poza tym wiele zależy od lokalizacji - w jednym mieście jest mniej "twarda" niż w innym...

----------


## Food Idea Dietetyk Kraków

Jest zdatna do pica. Pytanie tylko czy każdemu odpowiadają jej walory smakowe i czy w tym przypadku nie lepiej wypada np. woda mineralna?  :Smile:

----------


## setka

szczerze Wam powiem, że ja mam chyba mało wrażliwe kubki smakowe, ponieważ nie zauważyłam różnicy, jak kiedyś na działce piłam gotowaną mineralkę ;P

----------


## Agata_st

Wszystko zależy od tego jaka jest ta nasza woda. Jeśli mamy dobry system filtracji, to będzie ona zdatna do picia.

----------


## Gusorri

w każdym mieście jest inna woda ale w PL generalnie jest spoko. Jak przegotujesz albo przefiltrujesz to powinno być spoko, na pewno to nie woda, nie zależnie jaka robi krzywdę tylko inne śmiecie...

----------


## Marsja

Nie musi być przegotowana, wystarczy ją przefiltrować. Ja mam dzbanek Dafi z filtrem Aquamag, to jest filtr do wody wzbogacony magnezem, taka woda jest czysta i doskonale nadaje się do picia, a dodatkowo magnez zadba o nasze mięśnie i samopoczucie.

----------


## GoodDiet

Oczywiście że tak, ponadto woda twarda jest zasobna w drogocenne pierwiastki , takie jak wapń i magnez, warunkujące zdrowie naszego serca oraz mocne zęby i kości.

----------


## pluszzz

Niby tak, ale też zdrowa nie jest. ja też mam dzbanek  Dafi bo chociaż przezyję kamie n w wodzie do mycia czy prania to jednak do picia wolę bez niego.

----------


## sdww

Jakiś czas temu zrobiłam sobie wraz z córką badania w Noma Medica Volla w Krakowie na zakwaszenie i wyniki były kiepskie. Polecili mi pakiet Oaza, ja kupiłam tylko Avatari Aqua System do wyrobu własnej wody alkalicznej i polecam. Wg najnowszych badań zakwaszenie spadło znacząco, co się przekłada na moje i córki lepsze samopoczucie.

----------


## sdww

W sumie to kupowaliśmy z mężem ostatnio system Avatari z myślą o dzieciach i ich zdrowiu. Dużo chemii w różnych produktach, więc warto jakoś się tych toksyn pozbywać. Taka woda antyoksydacyjna i detoksykująca daje fajne rezultaty. Poprawiła się akurat w naszym przypadku odporność. Dzieci mniej chorują, to widać gołym okiem. Więcej o produkcie jest na medicavolla.eu.

----------


## alicjana

Picie wody z kranu to u mnie norma, kiedyś piłam tylko przegotowaną ale teraz nie koniecznie, dodaję do niej jedynie cytrynę latem a zimą syrop Paola.

----------


## bastylia

A ja kupiłam jonizator aQuator, odkąd przeprowadziłam się do Krakowa strasznie mi się skóra wysuszyła. Wyczytałam, że taka woda lepiej działa i łatwiej jest wchłaniana przez nasz organizm.

----------


## KarinaStankiewicz

Ciekawy temat. Moja przyjaciółka w Anglii też korzysta z Brity, ale tam jest trochę inaczej jeśli chodzi o wodę, bo z reguły mamy 2 osobne kraniki. Z ciepłą i zimną wodą. I ta zimna jest bardzo czysta. Co do naszej polskiej wody, słyszałam, że można spokojnie pić z kranu, a ten czajnikowy "kamień", to zdrowa sprawa. Sama jednak wody z kranu nie pijam. Zwłaszcza teraz, kiedy jestem świeżo po operacji wycięcia wyrostka.

----------


## tyga33

U nas w domu woda jest już jonizowana i zdecydowanie polecam każdemu! Można tanio i bezpiecznie odkwasić organizm taką zasadową wodą. No i w zasadzie ma się ją za darmo, trzeba tylko jednorazowo zainwestować w urządzenie. Wybór jest coraz większy, ja zamawiałam ze strony ozoneo.pl. Mają kompleksową ofertę, duży wybór, i fajnych pomocnych sprzedawców.

----------


## marcelina21

Ja od dłuższego czasu piję wodę z kranu. Dodam, że jestem z Krakowa.

----------


## bastylia

Pewnie każdy inaczej reaguje, ja nie mam takiego całościowego pod dom jonizatora ale taki dzbanuszek 3 litrowy. Robie sobie w nim 2 razy w ciągu dnia wodę i pijemy. Faktycznie potwierdzam to co wcześniej było napisane, że świetnie taka woda wpływa na stan zdrowia przez odkwaszenie organizmu. Mój kosztował 1577 zł i kupiłam go w Krakowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

woda z kranu jest na pewno dobra, poza tym jest cały czas kontrolowana, więc nie masz się czego bać :Smile:

----------


## dietetyczkajulia

Myślę, że jak człowiek napije się jej raz czy dwa to nic mu się nie stanie. Poza tym np. woda w Łodzi uważana jest za najczystszą :Smile: )

----------


## tygas33

Warto sobie poczytać o systemie Avatari (chodzi mi o Noma Medica). Mam to już jakiś czas i nie wiem na ile to zasługa wody którą urządzenie produkuje, ale faktycznie czuję się lepiej. Ból głowy praktycznie zniknął, a i też kręgosłup w lędźwiach nie ciągnie już tak mocno.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o wiele zdrowsza będzie przeflitrowana woda (filtry kupisz w sklep.osmoza.pl) lub woda jonizowana. Warto sobie poczytać o wpływie wody na organizm i wtedy też zrozumiesz, że warto sprawdzać co się pije  :Smile:

----------


## medynar

Ludzie piją i żyją, choć nie uważam że taka woda jest całkiem czysta  :Wink:

----------


## lakoste

każda woda z kranu jest zdatna do picia poza momentami awarii, może jedynie komuś niesmakować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale nieźle reklamę wciskają, aż w 4 postach... od zawsze pije przegotowaną wodę z kranu i nie narzekam.

----------


## matreczka

Zdatna to i owszem, ale wartości zbyt wielu nie ma. Co z minerałami? Elektrolitami? Ja do kawy czy herbaty to i owszem leję kranówę, ale poza tym to piję butelkową mineralną, veroni hydration, zawiera własnie minerały, elektrolity i ma idealne ph dl naszego organizmu.

----------

